# [erledigt]bluetooth Fehler

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich habe die folgenden Fehler

```
src/device.c:search_cb() 10:8E:E0:94:63:3F: error updating services: Host is down (112)

bluetoothd src/profile.c:record_cb() Unable to get Hands-Free Voice gateway SDP record: Host is down

bluetoothd src/profile.c:record_cb() Unable to get Hands-Free Voice gateway SDP record: Host is down

bluetoothd src/profile.c:record_cb() Unable to get Hands-Free Voice gateway SDP record: Host is down
```

Ich denke, deshalb funktionieren die Tasten auf meinen Kopfhörern nicht richtig. Volume + und - funktionieren, aber Play, Pause, Stop etc. nicht.

Hängt vielleicht doch mit pulseaudio/ pipewire zusammen?

```

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ pactl list | grep -C2 A2DP

        Profile:

                off: Aus (Ziele: 0, Quellen: 0, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

                a2dp-sink: High Fidelity Playback (A2DP Sink) (Ziele: 1, Quellen: 0, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

                a2dp-sink-sbc: High Fidelity Playback (A2DP Sink, codec SBC) (Ziele: 1, Quellen: 0, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

                a2dp-sink-sbc_xq: High Fidelity Playback (A2DP Sink, codec SBC-XQ) (Ziele: 1, Quellen: 0, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

                a2dp-sink-aac: High Fidelity Playback (A2DP Sink, codec AAC) (Ziele: 1, Quellen: 0, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

        Aktives Profil: a2dp-sink-aac

        Ports:

--

        Profile:

                off: Aus (Ziele: 0, Quellen: 0, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

                a2dp-sink: High Fidelity Playback (A2DP Sink) (Ziele: 1, Quellen: 0, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

                headset-head-unit: Headset Head Unit (HSP/HFP) (Ziele: 1, Quellen: 1, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

                a2dp-sink-sbc: High Fidelity Playback (A2DP Sink, codec SBC) (Ziele: 1, Quellen: 0, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

                a2dp-sink-sbc_xq: High Fidelity Playback (A2DP Sink, codec SBC-XQ) (Ziele: 1, Quellen: 0, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

                headset-head-unit-cvsd: Headset Head Unit (HSP/HFP, codec CVSD) (Ziele: 1, Quellen: 1, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

        Aktives Profil: a2dp-sink-sbc
```

```

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ pactl list | grep -C2 Head

                client.id = "32"

        Ports:

                headset-output: Headset (type: Headset, priority: 0, available)

        Aktiver Port: headset-output

        Formate:

--

                off: Aus (Ziele: 0, Quellen: 0, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

                a2dp-sink: High Fidelity Playback (A2DP Sink) (Ziele: 1, Quellen: 0, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

                headset-head-unit: Headset Head Unit (HSP/HFP) (Ziele: 1, Quellen: 1, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

                a2dp-sink-sbc: High Fidelity Playback (A2DP Sink, codec SBC) (Ziele: 1, Quellen: 0, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

                a2dp-sink-sbc_xq: High Fidelity Playback (A2DP Sink, codec SBC-XQ) (Ziele: 1, Quellen: 0, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

                headset-head-unit-cvsd: Headset Head Unit (HSP/HFP, codec CVSD) (Ziele: 1, Quellen: 1, Priorität: 0, verfügbar: ja)

        Aktives Profil: a2dp-sink-sbc

        Ports:

                headset-input: Headset (type: Headset, priority: 0, latency offset: 0 usec, available)

                        Eigenschaften:

                                port.type = "headset"

                        Teil der/des Profil(s): headset-head-unit, headset-head-unit-cvsd

                headset-output: Headset (type: Headset, priority: 0, latency offset: 0 usec, available)

                        Eigenschaften:

                                port.type = "headset"
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ pactl info

Server-Zeichenkette: /run/user/1000/pulse/native

Bibliotheks-Protokollversion: 35

Server-Protokollversion: 35

ist lokal: ja

Client-Index: 67

Tile-Größe: 65472

Name des Benutzers: olaf

Rechnername: flammenflitzer

Name des Servers: PulseAudio (on PipeWire 0.3.39)

Version des Servers: 15.0.0

Standard-Abtastwert-Angabe: float32le 2ch 48000Hz

Standard-Kanal-Zuordnung: front-left,front-right

Standard-Ziel: bluez_output.C8_84_47_4A_BF_5A.a2dp-sink

Standard-Quelle: alsa_input.pci-0000_0b_00.4.analog-stereo

Cookie: e243:d45a
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Nov 25, 2021 8:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

nach dem Umstieg auf pipewire kommen keine Fehlermeldungen mehr.

----------

